# Favorite Dive in Pensacola



## sfisher522 (Oct 25, 2012)

OK, so other than the Oriskany, what is your favorite dive location in Pensacola? No spearfishing, just diving. AOW cert.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Pete tide is pretty cool, and greens hole. Favorite to shoot fish would be the Chevron.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the Antares & the rigs.. good live bottom spots as well....


----------



## sfisher522 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was thinking the Pete Tide, YDT, or Battle Tanks. What hangs out around the Antares? Havent heard much about it. What bottoms are good?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Good natural bottom always has a lot to see


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

does arties angels count?


----------



## sfisher522 (Oct 25, 2012)

hahaha ^^that's fantastic


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I never get tired of the Russian Freighter


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

The next one


----------

